# septiembre o setiembre



## Confundida

En Peru se utiliza los dos, no lo se en otros paises. Me podrian ayudar con eso por favor. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## giselak

Tengo entendido que se pueden usar indistintamente


----------



## cochagua

Las dos opciones están recogidas en el DRAE. Aunque las dos son correctas, yo siempre escribo septiembre. He visto pocas veces escrito setiembre.
SDS


----------



## Bilma

In Mexico *septiembre*.


----------



## Gabino

En Colombia por lo general se dice *septiembre* aunque el otro también es correcto, nunca se escuchará.


----------



## zuemycandy

En toda mi vida solo he usado Septiembre y se que es lo mas correcto hasta el momento.
Saludos.


----------



## chics

Yo también con P.
Septiembre...


----------



## floraffo2

¿Algunos de ustedes utilizan normalmente la palabra "*Setiembre*" a cambio de "*Septiembre*"?

Las dos acepciones son correctas, pero por mi parte no me acostumbro a usar *Setiembre*.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú usamos *setiembre* (y con minúscula inicial).

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## pepone

Lamentablemente hay una tendencia de los medios hacia Setiembre lo que realmente le saca vigor a la palabra.

Incluso aquí en Buenos Aires ha llegado hasta a las calles o sea que las calles que tienen mes de Septiembre lo escriben de esa displicente manera.

Sin más.


----------



## Jellby

floraffo2 said:


> ¿Algunos de ustedes utilizan normalmente la palabra "*Setiembre*" a cambio de "*Septiembre*"?
> 
> Las dos acepciones son correctas, pero por mi parte no me acostumbro a usar Setiembre.



A mí me gusta mantener las "p" y siempre digo y escribo "septiembre", "psicólogo", "apto" (¿algún día se admitirá "ato"?), etc., aunque por mi acento probablemente se note poco.


----------



## Probo

Hola: A mí también me gusta mantener la "p". Pero la lengua, nos guste o no, es algo que evoluciona. La caída de sonidos es un fenómeno tan viejo como el lenguaje y no hay que escandalizarse por ello. Hace años que la RAE admite _setiembre_ y _septiembre_. Los que somos más _etimologistas_ *(lat.<september<septem)* podemos seguir usando la forma de siempre; aunque me suena un poco descuidado, no tengo problemas en admitir la otra forma. Saludos.


----------



## fer7

floraffo2 said:


> ¿Algunos de ustedes utilizan normalmente la palabra "*Setiembre*" a cambio de "*Septiembre*"?
> 
> Las dos acepciones son correctas, pero por mi parte no me acostumbro a usar Setiembre.


La palabra correcta es Septiembre, solo que alguna gente dice "setiembre" al hablar, pero se escribe Septiembre. Yo soy andaluz y nosotros no solemos pronunciar la "p" cuando le sigue una consonante. Espero que sirva de ayuda.


----------



## floraffo2

fer7 said:


> La palabra correcta es Septiembre, solo que alguna gente dice "setiembre" al hablar, pero se escribe Septiembre. Yo soy andaluz y nosotros no solemos pronunciar la "p" cuando le sigue una consonante. Espero que sirva de ayuda.


 
Las dos son correctas según la DRAE

Chequea este link

Saludos

Florencia


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

fer7 said:


> La palabra correcta es Septiembre, solo que alguna gente dice "setiembre" al hablar, pero se escribe Septiembre.


¿Perdón? ¿Es decir que *setiembre* es incorrecto? ¿Esa "alguna gente" está usando un vulgarismo? No lo creo.

Una pequeña corrección, en castellano los meses no van con mayúscula incial. Sería en todo caso *septiembre*.


----------



## horusankh

floraffo2 said:


> ¿Algunos de ustedes utilizan normalmente la palabra "*Setiembre*" a cambio de "*Septiembre*"?
> 
> Las dos acepciones son correctas, pero por mi parte no me acostumbro a usar Setiembre.


Hola:

Me atrevería a afirmar que por acá en México solamente se dice "septiembre", inclusive en los medios de comunicación, y es igual con las palabras similares, como "séptimo", "septembrino", etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Aserolf

De acuerdo con *horusankh*.
Solo como comentario quiero agradecer a todos por permitirme crecer y mantenerme al tanto de nuestra lengua. Yo por ejemplo, no sabía que *setiembre* también era correcto, ni tampoco que *chequear* era una palabra aceptada por la RAE.
¡Las cosas que aprende uno en estos foros...!
¡¡Gracias amigos foreros!!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como había ya comentado en un hilo muy similar a este, en México lo correcto es septiembre, y se considera incorrecto el uso de setiembre (lo ismo ocurre con séptimo y sétimo).


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¿Y por qué *setiembre* se considera incorrecto? ¿O sea que si yo uso *obscuro*, debo considerar que los que dicen *oscuro* andan por ahí de _incorrectos_? hum... creo que hay que diferenciar usos de correcciones...

Saludos.


----------



## Joji1

He escuchado setiembre toda mi vida, ya que en Uruguay es la variante que se usa.


----------



## ORL

Ambos valen.


----------



## Avenoc

ambas estan bien


----------



## Grekh

ToñoTorreón said:


> Como había ya comentado en un hilo muy similar a este, en México lo correcto es septiembre, y se considera incorrecto el uso de setiembre (lo ismo ocurre con séptimo y sétimo).


 
Mmm no sé si estar de acuerdo con tu comentario respecto a "se considera incorrecto", yo diría más bien que es desconocido el uso de "setiembre". A decir verdad yo me acabo de dar cuenta de su existencia ahora que estuve en Costa Rica y lo vi escrito en algunos carteles. Así que no creo que sea "incorrecto", simplemente "desconocido".


----------



## emm1366

Grekh said:


> Mmm no sé si estar de acuerdo con tu comentario respecto a "se considera incorrecto", yo diría más bien que es desconocido el uso de "setiembre". A decir verdad yo me acabo de dar cuenta de su existencia ahora que estuve en Costa Rica y lo vi escrito en algunos carteles. Así que no creo que sea "incorrecto", simplemente "desconocido".


 ¿Y cada vez que a alguien le da por hacer cambios la RAE lo acepta sin más ni más?

Mañana le llevo una modificación nueva para dipciembre.


----------



## Grekh

emm1366 said:


> ¿Y cada vez que a alguien le da por hacer cambios la RAE lo acepta sin más ni más?
> 
> Mañana le llevo una modificación nueva para dipciembre.


 
Supongo que la RAE tiene un consejo de lingüístas que analizan los cambios, regionalismos y modismos aceptados. Sin embargo, hay cambios que me niego a aceptar, pero siendo la RAE la que rige nuestro idioma, creo que tendré que terminar por aceptarlos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

La forma "setiembre" no es de este siglo, así que no es una novedad recientemente introducida en el diccionario académico.

Del mismo modo que decimos "s*ie*te" (del latín "s*ep*tem"), parece natural que un buen número de hispanoparlantes digan "setiembre" en lugar de "septiembre".

Personalmente, prefiero la forma con "p"; sin embargo, no me parece condenable la otra escritura ni la pronunciación correspondiente.

Si en el uso moderno no coexistieran ambas formas, la RAE no las recogería en su diccionario.


> *5.* La pronunciación de la _p_ se relaja considerablemente en el grupo _pt _situado en interior de palabra, pero solo es corriente su pérdida en _séptimo_ y _septiembre, _que  se pronuncian a menudo en el habla espontánea, al menos en España,  [sétimo] y [setiémbre]; por ello se admiten también las grafías _sétimo_ y _setiembre,_ aunque en el uso culto se siguen prefiriendo decididamente las grafías con _-pt-._ En todos los demás casos (_abrupto, aceptar, concepto, corrupto, Egipto, óptimo,_ etc.), la reducción de _-pt-_ a _-t- _debe  evitarse tanto en la grafía como en la pronunciación.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=p#5


----------



## mirx

Grekh said:


> Mmm no sé si estar de acuerdo con tu comentario respecto a "se considera incorrecto", yo diría más bien que es desconocido el uso de "setiembre". A decir verdad yo me acabo de dar cuenta de su existencia ahora que estuve en Costa Rica y lo vi escrito en algunos carteles. Así que no creo que sea "incorrecto", simplemente "desconocido".


Las dos cosas, es incorrecto porque nadie habla así y al deviarse de lo estándar no es derecho, no es correcto. La elusión de la p, c, o x son rarísimas y alta estigmatizadas.


----------



## elineo

Septiembre de la palabra griega _επτά_ (eptá=7)


----------



## jorgema

mirx said:


> Las dos cosas, es incorrecto porque nadie habla así y al deviarse de lo estándar no es derecho, no es correcto. La elusión de la p, c, o x son rarísimas y alta estigmatizadas.




Pues si nadie hablara así (me refiero a *setiembre*), la docta ni siquiera se hubiera tomado el trabajo de considerarla, siendo tan lenta como es para aceptar el cambio. Esta discusión viene desde por lo menos el siglo XIX (casi digo el siglo pasado) y me parece que ya desde entonces *setiembre*, si no andaba por escrito, se escuchaba más a menudo que *septiembre* (y lo mismo cabría decir de *oscuro* en vez de *obscur*o, con todos sus derivados).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

swift said:


> La forma "setiembre" no es de este siglo


Tienes toda la razón, estimado. En el caso de Uruguay, donde la única forma utilizada es sin -p, los primeros ejemplos no son de este siglo, ni del anterior, ni del anterior del anterior al cubo, literalmente son de cuando esto era colonia española. No es por demás decir que no es un invento criollo, la práctica comenzó en la Península. No hay ejemplos españoles modernos, pero remontándose en el tiempo, se podrá ver que en la metrópoli la supresión de la -p era también común por aquel entonces.


----------



## swift

Otra cosa que he observado, amigo Adolfo, es que algunos partidarios de la "p" tienden a _escribir_ "septiembre" pero pronuncian "setiembre" en todos los casos.

Un vistazo a los datos del CORDE debería bastar para ver lo bien arraigada que está la forma sin "p" desde hace siglos.


----------



## jorgema

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No hay ejemplos españoles modernos, pero remontándose en el tiempo, se podrá ver que en la metrópoli la supresión de la -p era también común por aquel entonces.



Tienes razón, hay que leer a los clásicos del Siglo de Oro, para darse cuenta de por qué caminos habría terminado andando nuestra lengua, si no hubiera sido por una Academia, muy fijada a la etimología latina. Es en el español de esas épocas donde están las raíces de muchos americanismos y de formas como sétimo y setiembre.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Redundando, no sabía del uso de setiembre.
Como dicho, absolutamente desconocido en México.


----------



## duvija

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Tienes toda la razón, estimado. En el caso de Uruguay, donde la única forma utilizada es sin -p, los primeros ejemplos no son de este siglo, ni del anterior, ni del anterior del anterior al cubo, literalmente son de cuando esto era colonia española. No es por demás decir que no es un invento criollo, la práctica comenzó en la Península. No hay ejemplos españoles modernos, pero remontándose en el tiempo, se podrá ver que en la metrópoli la supresión de la -p era también común por aquel entonces.


 

Estoy esperando que se empiece a acetar otubre... (ojo, lo digo en serio. No lo de 'acetar' - ¿pero por qué no? - pero lo de 'otubre', ya es hora. Sabemos que la estrategia del castellano es de limitar las consonantes finales de sílaba a:  l/n/r/s ( y/z, en caso de necesidá.)


----------



## Vampiro

La forma "setiembre" es bastante común en el Río de la Plata, pero en Chile jamás la he visto.
Y la pronunciamos con todas sus letras, "p" incluída.
Si le hiciera la pregunta a 10000 chilenos al azar estoy seguro de que 9999 dirían que sin "p" es una falta ortográfica, y no digo 10000 porque no falta el que atornilla al revés.
_


----------



## Serafín33

En El Salvador no recuerdo haber leído ni oído jamás «setiembre». Siempre lo he visto escrito como «septiembre». Generalmente se dice «septiembre» o se simplifica el grupo consonántico a [-ɣt-, -kt-], como si fuera «sectiembre».

Que conste que esto viene de mi propia experiencia. No me extrañaría si hay gente que dice «setiembre», pero lo de la prominencia de la «p» en el medio escrito es de notar.


----------



## jimmydee

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¿Y por qué *setiembre* se considera incorrecto? ¿O sea que si yo uso *obscuro*, debo considerar que los que dicen *oscuro* andan por ahí de _incorrectos_? hum... creo que hay que diferenciar usos de correcciones...
> 
> Saludos.



Los cubanos usan *sectiembre*, y *Egicto*. ¿Se consideran incorrectos estos usos?


----------



## w.012345

Vampiro said:


> La forma "setiembre" es bastante común en el Río de la Plata, pero en Chile jamás la he visto.
> Y la pronunciamos con todas sus letras, "p" incluída.
> Si le hiciera la pregunta a 10000 chilenos al azar estoy seguro de que 9999 dirían que sin "p" es una falta ortográfica, y no digo 10000 porque no falta el que atornilla al revés.


Claro vampiro, estoy de acuerdo contigo.

Estoy sorprendido.
¿Existen personas que dice "setiembre"?, A mí no me suena de nada ni escrito y mucho menos hablado. Si a alguien escuchará decir "setiembre" podría pensar que se equivocó o que por su pronunciación deja mucho que desear aunque,
me tocó una vez escuchar a un español decirlo así.

Me negaría que alguien diga o escriba "setiembre" aún cuando posiblemente como dicen arriba haya personas en ciertos lugares que lo digan así  no quita que sea un error y que esté mal.

Ojalá jamás la RAE admita esta barbaridad porque no va a faltar el que se base en eso para seguir con su error.


----------



## jorgema

Me extraña que tantos se llamen a sorpresa, cuando 'setiembre' viene por lo menos desde la época de Cervantes y quizá antes. O es que tal vez, por una cuestión de ultracorrección, la forma académica 'septiembre' ha vuelto a levantar cabeza. 
El escribano que firma el privilegio real para la impresión de Don Quijote escribe:



> Fecha en Valladollid, a veinte y seis días del mes de *setiembre *de mil y seiscientos y cuatro años.
> 
> YO EL REY
> 
> Por mandado del Rey nuestro Señor:
> 
> Juan de Amézqueta



Y por cierto, también escribe 'efeto' y el mismo Cervantes también y además 'eceto' y 'preceto' (y creo que hasta 'conceto'). Esas eran las formas que corrían y se escribían hasta que la Academia se empeñó en regresar a las etimologías latinas en estas y otras palabras. Tuvo éxito en casi todo, pero 'setiembre' sigue ahí (o aquí) muy vivo, tanto que hasta figura en el DRAE (y no como desusado como sí pone en el caso de _efeto _ y _conceto _que también figuran en el DRAE).


----------



## w.012345

Entonces puedo estar equivocado pero es verdad que no es común, puede ser que en la epoca de Cervantes se usaba pero también puede ser que la gente que lo usa ahora no lo hace por un asunto historico. Estuve buscando en google y la RAE lo puso en el diccionario hace poco, es decir, que antes no estaba por lo que puede ser una forma incorrecta moderna.


----------



## chileno

duvija said:


> Estoy esperando que se empiece a acetar otubre... (ojo, lo digo en serio. No lo de 'acetar' - ¿pero por qué no? - pero lo de 'otubre', ya es hora. Sabemos que la estrategia del castellano es de limitar las consonantes finales de sílaba a:  l/n/r/s ( y/z, en caso de necesidá.)


Claro. Yo opino que debiera ser utomático, ¿no?


----------



## jorgema

Pues desde el diccionario de 1817 aparece setiembre, y lo curioso es que en esa edición al consultar *septiembre *se lee: 



> s.m. Lo mismo que SETIEMBRE.



Y en el de 1822, septiembre remite a 'setiembre' (o sea que esta última era la forma preferida). Podríamos decir que la posición de la Academia ha sido de vaivén.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Acá se dice "*septiembre*", nunca "setiembre".


----------



## w.012345

jorgema said:


> Pues desde el diccionario de 1817 aparece setiembre, y lo curioso es que en esa edición al consultar *septiembre *se lee:
> 
> 
> 
> s.m. Lo mismo que SETIEMBRE.
> 
> 
> 
> Y en el de 1822, septiembre remite a 'setiembre' (o sea que esta última era la forma preferida). Podríamos decir que la posición de la Academia ha sido de vaivén.
Click to expand...

 Curioso, ¿dónde uno puede ver esa información?


----------



## Ibermanolo

Personalmente escribo septiembre y creo que es la forma utilizada habitualmente en España.


----------



## Roy2011

Hola muchachos. Yo tengo entendido  que se escribe septiembre, pero en el habla de todos los días solemos decir más setiembre y casi nunca septiembre. Por lo que veo en algunos países es normal utilizarlo con la P y en otros sin la P. Supongo que esa variación dependera de la región y por eso para algunos suene raro y para otros no. Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

Roy2011 said:


> Hola muchachos. Yo tengo entendido que se escribe septiembre, pero en el habla de todos los días solemos decir más setiembre y casi nunca septiembre. Por lo que veo en algunos países es normal utilizarlo con la P y en otros sin la P. Supongo que esa variación dependera de la región y por eso para algunos suene raro y para otros no. Un saludo.


Exacto! Se escribe 'septiembre/setiembre' pero por lo general se pronuncia sin la p. Por mayoría, la RAE adoptó el nombre sin p.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo creo que por aquella parte del charco la supresión, en la pronunciación, es por la abundancia de emigrantes de Galicia (España), es decir gallegos. No quiero que se me enfaden los gallegos, yo he vivido en Galicia varios años y lo pasé estupendamente. A lo que iba, los gallegos en el habla suelen omitir la "p" antes de "t" la "c" antes de "t".
Ejemplos: Setiembre por septiembre, eletrodomésticos por electrodomésticos y algunas más.

Saludos


----------



## merquiades

Hola. Hace mucho comenté en otro hilo una anécdota mía de los años 90 cuándo abrí una cuenta de ahorros en un banco madrileño muy conocido. Fue durante el mes de septiembre. Al ver que escribieron en la libreta "fecha -- 17 de setiembre" me quedé muy sorprendido. No digo que la ortografía sin p sea frecuente en Madrid, pero por lo menos en este banco la ven correctísima.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo creo que no es frecuente (por aquí), sin embargo recuerdo  nitidísimamente el día que aprendí a escribir la palabra, allá por el  ochentaycuatro, que la profesora hizo hincapié en que por fin teníamos  una palabra que podíamos escribir como nos diera la gana. Yo la he escrito  siempre con p, pero en la pronunciación no soy tan constante.


----------



## Csalrais

Pues a mi de pequeño me enseñaron única y exclusivamente la forma con p  de tal manera que solo años después descubrí que existía la otra. Y  hasta que recalé en WR ni siquiera sabía que en otros lugares se usara  regularmente. Con esto quiero decir que creo que en España hoy en día la grafía  "septiembre" es la "oficial" más allá de la preferencia personal de cada uno.

Más o menos lo que dice Adelaida, no vaya a quedar su opinión en la nebulosa del último mensaje de la página


----------



## kreiner

Yo siempre la escribo con "p". En la pronunciación, no llego a marcar la "p", pero sí hago una cierta oclusión antes de la "t".


----------



## oa2169

Yo creo que se pronuncia más o menos con doble t: "se*t*-*t*iem-bre"


----------



## 涼宮

¡Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo realmente! Válgame Dios, yo jamás había escuchado setiembre, a primera vista me pareció mala ortografía, ahora existe, pero siempre usaré y me seguirá sonando mejor, se*p*tiembre.


----------



## CepaTannat

Cuando era chico me enseñaron que iba con "P", pero ahora se españolizó y se usa la otra forma  que aparece en todos lados sin la "P", ojo que yo soy de Uruguay, en otros países se sigue usando la antigua forma por la raíz de la palabra, Septiembre que venía de séptimo por haber sido  el mes 7 de calendario Juliano, Psicólogo (por la palabra griega para mentesiquis) , Pseudo ( por la palabra griega para falso), etc.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú he notado que lo más común es escribir *setiembre*, sin pe. Si se observa la mayoría de calendarios de pared o las agendas impresas en el país, se notará el uso casi exclusivo de esa forma. Sin embargo he encontrado algunas páginas de periódicos en línea donde figura se*p*tiembre en el buscador de ediciones anteriores. Se podría decir que ambas formas coexisten sin ningún problema.


----------



## merquiades

Miren.  Por primera vez lo he encontrado sin p en un diario español.  Lavanguardia 3-9-2012:  El expresidente de la Generalitat José Montilla (PSC) asegura que "no tiene sentido" que un partido que no defiende la independencia de Catalunya acuda a la marcha independentista convocada por la Assemblea Nacional Catalana (ANC) el 11 de *setiembre* en Barcelona.


----------



## Rafael Danton

La razón por la que se pueda optar por una u otra pronunciación (o marcando la "p" o absorbiéndola), corresponde a un préstamo desde la pronunciación Francesa de dichas palabras. 
Debemos tener como antecedente que, durante gran parte del tiempo de maduración que han tenido los idiomas modernos occidentales más difundidos (francés, Inglés, Castellano, Alemán, etc), el idioma predominante de las relaciones internacionales fue, precisamente, el Francés (y fue así hasta principios del siglo XX), es por eso que la totalidad de éstos muestran gran cantidad de "galicismos" arraigados en su vocabulario (v.g: "Amateur", "Chofer", "Complot", "Debut", "dejá vu", "Hotel", "Jamón", "Tour", etcétera).
Es por lo anterior que, sobre todo en las clases sociales altas (que en su mayoría eran personas que tenían el Francés como segunda lengua), se haya tomado la costumbre de imitar esta absorción en la pronunciación (digo pronunciación, ya que en francés se escriben con la "p", pero ésta no se pronuncia)--> 

"Septième" [sɛ.tjɛm] / "sehtiem"
​El hecho de que ahora está completamente en desuso en algunos países de habla hispana, pero se mantenga en otros; se debe principalmente a los distintos modos de marcar las consonantes que existen en cada uno de éstos (y que constituyen una parte muy distintiva de su manera de hablar el Castellano). 
Así, por ejemplo, en *Chile* (donde la manera de hablar tiende a aspirar muchas consonantes), el decir _"sétimo"_ o _"setiembre"_ se habrá mantenido hasta la actualidad (aunque el francés no está tan expandido) ayudado ahora por la particular forma de pronunciación de los habitantes de dicho país; no así en *México*, que siempre se ha caracterizado por su manera angulosa y fuerte de marcar las consonantes al hablar; en este último país, la costumbre de decir _"sétimo"_ o _"setiembre"_ ha caído en desuso y hasta en el olvido al no contar con una forma de hablar que la mantenga.

Saludos!


----------



## chileno

¡Ah! Me quedo más tranquilo al saber que es un anglicismo o un galicismo. Por un momento pensé que estábamos perdiendo el idioma castellano.

¡Menos mal!


----------



## autrex2811

floraffo2 said:


> ¿Algunos de ustedes utilizan normalmente la palabra "*Setiembre*" a cambio de "*Septiembre*"?
> 
> Las dos acepciones son correctas, pero por mi parte no me acostumbro a usar setiembre.


*SEPTIEMBRE*, por siempre. De usar "setiembre" sonaría como a "venites, jui,".


----------



## Vampiro

Rafael Danton said:


> Así, por ejemplo, en *Chile* (donde la manera de hablar tiende a aspirar muchas consonantes), el decir _"sétimo"_ o _"setiembre"_ se habrá mantenido hasta la actualidad (aunque el francés no está tan expandido) ayudado ahora por la particular forma de pronunciación de los habitantes de dicho país; no así en *México*, que siempre se ha caracterizado por su manera angulosa y fuerte de marcar las consonantes al hablar; en este último país, la costumbre de decir _"sétimo"_ o _"setiembre"_ ha caído en desuso y hasta en el olvido al no contar con una forma de hablar que la mantenga.


No sé de dónde puedas haber sacado esa curiosa idea, pero ya se comentó que en Chile "septiembre" se pronuncia y se escribe con todas sus letras.
Lo mismo vale para "séptimo", faltaría más.
Gente de pronunciación relajada vas a encontrar hasta en el directorio de la RAE, pero lo normal, en Chile, es usar la "p".
Saludos.


----------



## Migueles

Pienso que aquí lo acertado no es decir que lo correcto es, sino que lo más correcto es (puesto que sabemos que tanto septiembre como setiembre son admitidas en español). Es lo más correcto septiembre (con –p y en minúscula) porque es lo que se prefiere en el uso culto de la palabra. Y se favorece tanto esa grafía como esa articulación porque mantiene la secuencia consonántica originaria –pt, de raíces griegas. Es decir, septiembre conserva la etimología de la palabra.

Saludos


----------



## zereshiito

Me resultó un poco chocante el leer ésto; gente que se cerraba en que es un error y al parecer no leía los comentarios anteriores a los de ellos, o no les interesaba. Curiosamente entré a este topic porque estamos en este mes y vi una publicación de alguien que le molesta que escriban setiembre, por eso quería ver que opinaban otras personas. Encontré más de lo mismo y hasta burlas de que ya iban a inventar alguna palabra para enviarla a la RAE. En serio, cerrados que no entienden que esto viene desde hace tiempo. 

Acá en Argentina, o en mi provincia al menos, no recuerdo el uso de setiembre en carteles, almanaques, etc. Tampoco recuerdo que se pronuncie así, sino septiembre, a menos que sea alguien que se considera que "habla mal". Sin embargo, cuando me enseñaron a escribir allá en los noventa, recuerdo que mi señorita nos dijo que se podía escribir septiembre o setiembre, a pesar de la pronunciación (repito, acá sí se pronuncia septiembre).

Y así me quedó exactamente eso, y he usado más el escribir setiembre (recuerdo también que en el secundario, usaba el poner la fecha de este modo: día-las tres primeras letras del mes-año; así que para este mes usaba por ejemplo 13-SET-2015), pero pronuncio septiembre.


----------



## Jonno

Me parece correcto que cada uno elija una de las dos formas, y me parece normal que se escriba "septiembre" y se pronuncie "setiembre" porque el habla tiende a ser más relajada que la escritura. Pero tu opción me parece extraña: si pronuncias la "p" ¿por qué no la escribes?


----------



## duvija

Jonno said:


> Me parece correcto que cada uno elija una de las dos formas, y me parece normal que se escriba "septiembre" y se pronuncie "setiembre" porque el habla tiende a ser más relajada que la escritura. Pero tu opción me parece extraña: si pronuncias la "p" ¿por qué no la escribes?



Tan extraña que no la creo. Mucha gente cree que pronuncia esa [p] pero sin darse cuenta, se la tragan. Es lo normal. 
Por eso es mejor sacar datos de cómo habla la gente que llama a esos programas de radio en vivo, y no preguntarse  "A ver, ¿cómo lo digo yo?" Para tener buenos datos, hay que ir a la radio.


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> Por eso es mejor sacar datos de cómo habla la gente que llama a esos programas de radio en vivo, y no preguntarse "A ver, ¿cómo lo digo yo?" Para tener buenos datos, hay que ir a la radio.


----------

